# 1941 Chevy lowrider pickup



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Still swamped at work however had a few hours last night to work on this little truck. Gonna go all out with a total custom show rod lowrider look. Hydros, pumps, stereo equipment, and going with a grim reaper midevil look on the inside. using sign foam to make it look like stone, mortar, cemetary look as well.









Started to work on the interior door panels.

















Finally boxed in the bed coffin shaped bed cover.








Someone on this or another forum gave me an idea to put all the hydros and pumps under the bed to make a cleaner install, so that is what I am going to do. Made some battery shelves for two batteries and the pumps will be behind the axle. All plumbed and wired and working on the hydro cylinders right now.








and I am going to hinge the bed so that it will raise up and move to the rear so all this work is not hidden when it is finished. Kinda like a maintenance access to all the batteries, pumps and wiring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Played around with lining up the audio stuff in the bed. This way it will make it cleaner looking than cutting holes in the plastic and having them face upwards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Not much done, but did get some work on the chassis, added the trays for the batteries, a brace for the hydro pumps, and decided to use the front suspension as not sure how I would adjust it custom like. May add some hydro cylinders to the front anyway to match the back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Had some more time to work on this last night. May have to come up with something else for a seat now as there is no more room for the current one. That or I need to find some smaller skulls. Also made a hood ornament as well.
































The design is evolving as I go along, kinda have to change the chair back style and may even change the entire seat as even just one seat is beginning to be to big to fit with all the stuff added to the interior!!!. Maybe Ill sculpt one out of the foam to make it look like stone, will see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Didnt like any of the seat backs, they where covering up all the detail on the back of the cab interior so went this way, and working on getting the weapons installed.




























working on making barb wire and sculpting some bones too, went everywhere looking for bones but all where way to big, need bones and barb wire.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks pretty cool! I Like the coffin bed cover, and the skulls on the side bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Thats one bad ass ride man! Cant wait to see it finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thats going to look sick


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice eye to detail can't wait to see this one done


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

The truck looks great. Great theme you got for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is super cool!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Now thats sone real sgit right there bro keep doing what u do u got a winner! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that truck's like Mc D's, I'M LOVIN IT! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that is some serious work bro good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats cool as hell i love the interior...you should use the spikey club as the shifter


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Alot of creativity going into this build,excellent work so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

its spooky.. but its cool..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

making some barb wire to place on the vehicle somewhere. Also mocking up the steering wheel and dashboard. The steering column is coming out of a rat swarm from the reapers mini set. Now to just figure out how to sculpt some bones and I think im done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I am getting a love for gaming miniatures on this build just very exspensive. Went back to the store today and get these










and found my bones so I wont have to sculpt them they look like these:







they look a little under scale and they had to order them, but if it saves me from hours of trying to sculpt them im fine with that.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

OUTSTANDING WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

great job


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a little update. Got the bone packs and althought they are bones they seem to scale out to at least 1/35th scale. I put a femur by a 1/35th scale soldier and it looks kinda close.
















Added a little more to the dashboard as well, its going to have some axes on the dashboard.















I am now done with the metal stuff now, just added up the total and spent $56.00, that added up fast before I realized what i bought on all the little metal things, I believe I can finally finish this thing, and its getting heavy from all of the metal pieces. Next update probably will be in another week as its getting busy for me at work again. Going to concentrate on the pumps and batteries and getting the rear end fitted to the chassis. Also need to figure out what to do with the front axle.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

a little update. Finalized the dashboard and fitted to make sure it will fit with the larger door panels and its looking pretty good. Added a little gizmology to the lower part of the dashboard as if its working device in a dungeon door or something.
































Also decided that grim should have a back rest on his seat and some spikes around the seat base. So grim gets a back rest of barbed wire. Just a mock up as I need to add more barbs to the wire.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: This one crazy detailed bro! Cant ait to see it all finished!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Since this build kinda represents me you're gonna send it to me when its done right? :biggrin: j/k bro, its lookin badass.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 3 2011, 02:07 AM~20473400
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  This one crazy detailed bro! Cant ait to see it all finished!
> *


Thank me , me too!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 3 2011, 10:40 AM~20475162
> *Since this build kinda represents me you're gonna send it to me when its done right?  :biggrin: j/k bro, its lookin badass.
> *


Wont send it to you but would sell it to you. Just kidding , thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Decided to add spikes around the bottom of the cab. Make it look more dangerous.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Small update, thought I would carry over the interior theme to the bed cover.








Added some more small details to the back of the interior and started to work out a headliner for the roof.
















and my son had some bones from a lego set that I will be using for some nerf type bars in place of bumpers
wrapped in barb wire.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I really want to finish this thing but every time i set at the bench i just keep adding to it. The headliner is done. I think...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice where did you get the gears? Did you kill a bunch of watches for them or do they have repair kits with the small gears?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 10 2011, 02:55 PM~20523973
> *Nice where did you get the gears? Did you kill a bunch of watches for them or do they have repair kits with the small gears?
> *


Actually got mine off of ebay, they usually sell them by the gram or in a group, comes with a lot of parts and they are great for detailing models in other ways as well. Such as for flywheels and things like that. Not sure what they are going for now as i havent bought any for a few years but wasnt too bad i think like 15.00 for about 10 grams of parts.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20524146
> *Actually got mine off of ebay, they usually sell them by the gram or in a group, comes with a lot of parts and they are great for detailing models in other ways as well. Such as for flywheels and things like that. Not sure what they are going for now as i havent bought any for a few years but wasnt too bad i think like 15.00 for about 10 grams of parts.
> *



nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is turning out really killer!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, The foam looks so much more realistic primered gray then in the pink color it comes in....


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:wow: THIS IS A WICKED BUILD NOTHING BUT MADDNESS :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Well I couldn't leave it alone on the detail, went back to the gamer store today and got some more rats.








Make em look like they want out of the bed....
















and its time for a cleaning job of the shop this weekend as I have no more room to build........


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Last night i tried to integrate the rats in the bed so you couldnt tell they were on seperate pedestals.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man you been puttin in some work on this one bro! Thats kick ass work....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 02:48 PM~20572151
> *Man you been puttin in some work on this one bro! Thats kick ass work....
> *


Thank you, one of the most over the board build i have ever done.....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

up to this point a single mock up!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

this truck is looking tight homie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2, 
great ideas u got goin in on this build


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Small update, made some severed heads for the seat back, and made platform for seat. 
























and started to work on the rear end to fit disc brakes


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

who makes them brakes


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 24 2011, 09:53 PM~20623086
> *       who makes them brakes
> *


I have had them for ever, i think they were made by R and D Unique but im not sure. They were in a box with a lot of other detail sets that I had picked up at a club meeting/swap meet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 24 2011, 11:57 PM~20624325
> *I have had them for ever, i think they were made by R and D Unique but im not sure. They were in a box with a lot of other detail sets that I had picked up at a club meeting/swap meet.
> *


i think you are right... R&D unique does offer the brakes like that... drum brakes too i believe... a little bit of polishing with #0000 steel wool would make them shine up nice...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Yeah they will look good once all the parting lines are cleaned up, these actually have a lot of clean up to do.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

man this build keeps gettin better!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2011, 06:26 PM~20636082
> *man this build keeps gettin better!!
> *


Thank you, i keep adding to the details when im trying to finish it up for painting...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

this truck gets crazier everytime i look in here what are you gonna do about paint? you should name it vlad the impaler lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 27 2011, 04:50 PM~20642890
> *this truck gets crazier everytime i look in here what are you gonna do about paint? you should name it vlad the impaler lol
> *


Not to sure on the paint yet. something red or burgundy or deep purple, thinking of calling it straight out of hell or bloodstone for now.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Not much of an update, did a little, but most of it has been in body work, getting rid of flaws in the body work, sink marks, making sure everything matches and working on the layout for the hydro cylinders, did make a weapons rack on each side of hood and came across some skull beads at a bed store over the weekend, they are a little on the large size but liked the color of them. Was worried that the weapons on the hood might look cluttered but had that idea for a long time now, just wanted to see what it would look like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

another small update, still working on body work and doing some studying on the painting of the foam and all the little parts and trying to come up with a overall color for the outside of the truck, did get the rear hydro cylinders built however.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:this shit is crazy, awesome work !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, no updates at this point, im stumped on how to install the hydros for the back axle because there is not a lot of room to put the cylinders under the bed without coming up thru the bed and changing the look of the stone and rats. Spent 8 striaight hours yesterday looking on the net and lowrider madazine and nothing is working out...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

i have made my decision and that is to just show the springs on the cups of the hydro cylinders that will be right on the axle that (will fit) and still give the idea of the hydros pancaked flat on the rear. The front will have full cylinders. Well I couldnt leave well enough alone and decided to go with my original idea for spiked chains for a grill. Back to the gamer store.
















There bendable so just have to make an edge all the way around that I can attach them to. and with the extra parts left over from the pack will have more chains and spikey things to add to the truck somewhere.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sick!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice. wish half these pictures would load...must be my work comp..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pretty sweet...

maybe put stakes on the bed and have the cylinders lined up on the stakes......the kit i had of that truck came with a metal piece that mounts against the inside of the bed (closest to the cab) and i guess protects things in the bed from hittin the back of the cab/cabwindow..put some barb wire on it and hang the cylinders......just an idea...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> pretty sweet...
> 
> maybe put stakes on the bed and have the cylinders lined up on the stakes......the kit i had of that truck came with a metal piece that mounts against the inside of the bed (closest to the cab) and i guess protects things in the bed from hittin the back of the cab/cabwindow..put some barb wire on it and hang the cylinders......just an idea...


 Thanks every one for the comments and customcoupe68 thats a cool truck, my kit doesnt come with the headache rack but i do like your ideas, especially about hanging the cylinders from barb wire from a headache rack, I could make a rack that would look like fench posts and do that as bed rails......More ideas i like that...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DUDE THE PSYCHO KILLER DUNGEON RIDER FROM HELL! IS SOME OVER THE TOP, CREEPY SHIT... YOU REALLY GOT TO HAVE THIS DONE
BEFORE HALLOWEEN... GREAT JOB BRO.. BOY i FEEL SORRY FOR ANY ONE WHO GETS ON YOUR BAD SIDE!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your awesome comments, its whats keeping me from putting this nightmare of a build back in the box. Ok now the grill is taken on a different shape than originally planned, i spent 8 hours carving out the grill surround out of the sign foam because I was going to have the spiked chains something to mount in and I wanted to keep the stone look to continue to the front of the truck. However the spiked chains are so bendable that I was having a problem just getting them shaped to the shape of the front of the truck, so im thinking about putting 5 of these skulls with spinal cord in the grille like an old fifties grille look. Let me know what you all think as the shape of the foam is giving it (in my opinion) a goofy smile look to it.
















































Of course all the skulls would be looking straight ahead of course just had no way of doing a decent mock up for the display.
Also was thinking of adding this on the tailgate, its off of the gamer details that came with the spikes, unless it will turn into a copy right infringement issue that is....


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Not much done this weekend, basically working on some ideas for the paint and deciding on some knock off ideas for the wheels, got to have skulls of course.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Had a little time to work on the front headlight area and finish the cylinders for the back hydros, wanted it pancaked on the rear to make it the lowest that I can get it.
























and these cylinders will be for the front.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

super nice work and detail in this....


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

this is bad asssss


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great so far. How are you doing the front suspension? Are you goind a arms or straight axle?


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

cool truck that's one of a kind right there.  :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

some great detail bro much respect :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the props. the front suspension will be just a flat axle with the cylinders on top, soon will get that part worked out. If i can quit adding more junk to the exterior.............


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

are you painting over all those gears? just think if you leave them as is it gives it a better look compared to painting over them. very nice work going into this truck


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin sick love the headlights


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

raystrey said:


> are you painting over all those gears? just think if you leave them as is it gives it a better look compared to painting over them. very nice work going into this truck


 Yeah they look cool copper color but one is goldish color and the other side is copper, and not sure how to mask it off anyway, but thats a thought that I am toying with......


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> lookin sick love the headlights


 thanks


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool truck can wait till you are done with it


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Mexicali said:


> cool truck can wait till you are done with it


 thank you, me too i have reached a point that im near burn out but still a long way to go till its done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a little update I was cleaning out a drawer and found an old halloween bracelet with about 20 little skulls on it so i was playing around with what i could do with them so i cut one in half open up the eyes ran some scale barbwire thru one socket, and a knife thru the other and think it may look good in the grirll area, like one in the middle or two with one on each side...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I wanted to figure out what would look good for the stone, and i played around with some colors but a wash with flat black and a dry brushing of light grey gave this effect, for the sake of spending to much time on trying other colors and techniques im gonna go with this for the concrete/stone look.




























Now Im thinking to contrast all the grey it will have to be a burgundy or blood red paint job, so getting on with the stone work is pushing me to finalize a paint scheme now.....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work, def gonna keep my eyes on this


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: killer work.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good job on the stone, came out perfect! This truck is crazy mate!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> I wanted to figure out what would look good for the stone, and i played around with some colors but a wash with flat black and a dry brushing of light grey gave this effect, for the sake of spending to much time on trying other colors and techniques im gonna go with this for the concrete/stone look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome detail work ur puttin into dis build bro'...everything is off da hook. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DAMN*

YO MAN NICE WORK.THIS IS CRAZY RETARDED BADASS.CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS THING FINISHED.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

just went though this whoe tread, WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont think ive ever seen anything like this before !! crazy man, great detail ! cant wait to see it done, nice job bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i know i keep saying it, but this build gets better every time!! the finish is gonna be epic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

words fail me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for all your thoughts ideas and comments its what keeps me going. some updates, painting the little miniatures and i should have left a lot of them off of the stone work for easier painting well for the next major build ill know better, its hard to paint them without getting paint on the stone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

painted the rats and the stone in the bed.


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Knock off painted and mocked up to see how they will look, not too bad.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Those look good, I like the carrying on of gears, its cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

With deep regret I am writing this to inform all my followers that for the time being I have to give up building, something has come up that due to my other obligations I must quit. Hopefully some day i can return but just not sure when that will be. In fact will have to let all my stash, tools and everything else go as well. Thank you for the camaraderie, all the help you all have given me and hope to be back some day..................


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't get rid of your stash! Put it away for later. I hope that whatever it is, you conquer it! Take care and God bless you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok everyone, I want to thank everybody that has followed this build and has given me great encouragement, that means a great deal to me. So again thank you, my situation is not over by far but it seems manageable and as this hobby is so therapeutic to me I am going to need all of the therapeutic I can get so I need to keep at it as I really want to see this thing to the end, so enough of my personal shit lets get back to it, I had some time to add the subwoofers to the bed and ill work on the amps soon also painted the wood slats and trying to get all the interior paint done so i can get to the paint on the exterior, now i painted the severed heads but let me be straight forward and let you know I am not a figure painter and suck at it but I think these look kinda ok but wont be the focal point of the enterior.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I LOVE the way this is coming out. WOW now thats some goooooooood stuff right there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I LOVE the way this is coming out. WOW now thats some goooooooood stuff right there.


Thank you.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice to see yah come back and get back on this ride! keep your head up bro, it'll work out, life and the truck!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> nice to see yah come back and get back on this ride! keep your head up bro, it'll work out, life and the truck!!


Thank you, hopefully sooner than later just couldnt give up on the build its coming out pretty cool and im curious to see what it looks like when im done with it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

truck lookin killa-- been a long time a comin!! lookin great


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you customcoupe68


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Interior foam is pretty much done. The dashboard is the only thing that needs to be painted with the door panels but not sure on a color yet.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thats sick....haha "evil never dies":burn:


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

you said the heads look "kinda ok" im callin BS! they are awesome!!! its so evil i LOVE it!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey bro where u get the foam board ur using for the brick and stone look


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Amazing work bro! And keep u head up bro u get thru wat ever u got undershoulders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments and words of encouragement!! That helps as far as the foam goes lolife4life its from a company called sign arts products and their web site is signfoam.com this shit is the shit, its a urethane foam that you can sand, carve, whittle, do anything you want to in 3-d now that I have tried it and did the stone work i want to use it to make some accesories with, its very light weight but very strong, its a hell of a lot stronger than balsa foam.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweet thanks gota some ideas after seeing what u been doing.... And the rude is looking sweet


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got friends that fuck with the warhammer lead minutures and shit, the shadowing on your shit is up there! You dida great job! Quit playing koy fish!

Glad you stuck with it, you're a very inspirational builder


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting the hydraulic pumps...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

sinicle said:


> I got friends that fuck with the warhammer lead minutures and shit, the shadowing on your shit is up there! You dida great job! Quit playing koy fish!
> 
> Glad you stuck with it, you're a very inspirational builder


Thank you Sinicle


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Got a mock up of layout of the pumps.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Got a mock up of layout of the pumps.


thats nice!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Starting the hydraulic pumps...


nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments..Working on the front setup now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

this truck is lookin amazing badass details


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

setting up rear end and laying out the hoses for the front hydros...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: this is jus plain sick bro! cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

kykustoms said:


> this truck is lookin amazing badass details


thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

brantstevens said:


> :wow: this is jus plain sick bro! cant wait to see it finished!


thanks for the comment, i cant wait to get it done this is the longest i have worked on just one kit and went this far, that before burning out hope to get it done soon...........


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:this is coming along great


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> thanks for the comment, i cant wait to get it done this is the longest i have worked on just one kit and went this far, that before burning out hope to get it done soon...........


Rome wasn't built in a day. hell, word on the street is that it even took God a whole week to make the Earth! haha! some of the best things can't be rushed:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

6 days bro, the 7th day he rested.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Truck's coming out sick, bro. Keep at it cause it's gonna be worth the time at the end.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU GET MORE STUPID WITH THIS HOMIE?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just went though this whole tread ! _*WOW !!!!!

*_I don't Know how i missed this build.

This truck is so epic, I hope that you get to finish it bro !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> I just went though this whole tread ! _*WOW !!!!!
> 
> *_I don't Know how i missed this build.
> 
> This truck is so epic, I hope that you get to finish it bro !


THIS IS ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS WEY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey every one thanks for the great comments i havent forgotten about the build just life has gotten in the way, had to get a second job last month due to a legal issue, then this last Tuesday had to go in for an emergency hernia surgery and right now just trying to be able to stand up and move around with out any pain. Will get back to it some day but for now its gonna be a while.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

u know we'll b here when u get back:thumbsup:take care of life first


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*X2! *_


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope u get well soon bro!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your encouraging thoughts, ill be back and am detirmined to get this thing finished someday soon'!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope you get better. I'm lovin the way this is coming along.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

get well bro and get back to this beast!!! you must be feeling a lil better cuz i saw you on another thread posting up!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Must have been modelcarsmag.com only other place im on other than here. Another reason for not getting much done was kinda burnt on the project but couldnt get much gumpution up for any other build would feal un-accomplished if i didnt try to finish this build.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

A few small updates:
picked up some coffin lockets from jewelry store, took of hinge, solder edge to make it smooth and epoxied to rear fender for tailights


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Also was thinking about adding this after finding the surfboard and decal in spares box, now i know its strange for a truck from hell to have a surfboard but i think it looks pretty cool, feed back on this please, does it look ok or should i scrap the idea?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

also tried the longboard from the grandpas dragster kit...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was checking this build out a while back but didn't have a login yet I also read about your health issues.I hope you get well and I love this project!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2....sick work. imo i think it looks great without it. it dont fit the style..... but thats just my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Love the detail parts! Great finds!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the Lil Coffin Guy seems right at home here.As long as you paint the truck to fit with the decal on the Surf Woody board It should be kool IMO!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

maybe use the smaller board and build a hinged coffin lid for the opening on bed of the truck?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on this truck! i love the little detail items used!!


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

*Nice*

Incredible work and craftmanship man you inspired me to push my self even further when it comes to building models and I like how u think out of the Box as far as concept and what things to use on Models Keep up the great work!!

Question where did you get the Skull on the Side of the Bed??


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

love the tails...mixed feelings about the surf board... it looks cool but doesnt really go with the truck imo and it hides some of the sick bed work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Build looks good take care of your self bro get well so you can finish this up


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your great comments, *jorhelj* the skulls on the bed was a resin skull that i cut in half. Went back to the gamer store and got more weapons and found some bats.... got to have some bats.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I wanna buy that truck once it's finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

if u can find a rigor motor hotwheel its headlights are skulls that make perfect shifter knobs and it has a big bat hood ornement thats more to 1/24 scale and the body is a coffin...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> if u can find a rigor motor hotwheel its headlights are skulls that make perfect shifter knobs and it has a big bat hood ornement thats more to 1/24 scale and the body is a coffin...


Cool thanks for the tip, now to find one, i had three of them before i sold my hw collection damn, may have to go on a traders thread to trade for one but those parts i can use. i need more bats and some spiders.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I wanna buy that truck once it's finished!:thumbsup:


dont think i could part with it, unless the paint comes out crappy!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you're needing a skull shifter I use Tibetan prayer beads from bracelets I get from my towns rennisance festival when me and my girl go.They're about 1/16 larger then a rigor motor skull but pretty kool for a Kustom.


----------



## illinoislemonlaw (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking very nice!! Great collection.. awesome man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2....sick work. imo i think it looks great without it. it dont fit the style..... but thats just my opinion.:thumbsup:


x2..


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW !! THAT'S GONNA BE SICK AS HELL NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: Lots of cool detail in this...:thumbsup: Its going to be nice when its done


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for your comments.
Made some changes to the ride, shaved off headlights will use the headlights from the monster koach. Adding the casket body from grandpas dragster as a coffin trailer, will hinge it with full interior. And added to the tailights.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This build is right up my ally!!I love your ideas!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness. Glad you didn't do the surfboard. Gross. lol Loving the trailor idea however!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you going to put a row of speakers in the trailer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure yet on the trailer what will be in it. Having a hard time covering the holes in the lid of the coffin so it doesnt look like the grandpas dragster.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the vampire van kit comes with a coffin trailer... it has some badass wheels on just the trailer of some gothic style crosses and are 20 scale inches lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kykustoms said:


> the vampire van kit comes with a coffin trailer... it has some badass wheels on just the trailer of some gothic style crosses and are 20 scale inches lol


And it's readily available too as it was just reissued!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I love this build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

removed the top from the old grandpas dragster and made it look more like a coffin, will attach it to the lid and primer and putty it and use foil casting to add the original details that are on the original coffin lid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Dragging skulls in and out of hell....................................................


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn...this is almost a year long build!!! and keeps gettin better!! where are you buying all the skull stuff and acc.'s?!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Should put some skirts on the back fenders and cut coffins or something into the center so you can still see threw to the rim and then put a piece of red window behind the cut out  looks good alot of work on this truck


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

hey thanks I'm having a hard time finding a resin skull for my new project im tring to build Hot Wheels "Bone Shaker" inspired kit


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

wow thats a kick ass truck, the skull to match exactly might be hard to come by, may have to modify an existing skull.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You must be outta ur phucc'n Mind, that Truck is sick azz a Bitch, Some one ain't play'n with a Full Deck " No Disrepect Intended " :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking depreved and sinister homie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your kick ass comments, had some time last night to work on the trailer somemore and tried out those skirts with the coffin cutouts rollindeep408.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

OMg. SICK!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass!!! Just take some clear plastic from the package the spokes come in and paint it with red candy or something and insert it behind skirt


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

that was a hell of an idea, thank you for the idea....................


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> wow thats a kick ass truck, the skull to match exactly might be hard to come by, may have to modify an existing skull.


I know the exact skull is a long shot but after seeing this 41 Chevy with skulls I got inspired and thought I could do a similar truck with this hot wheels model T I know its not Lowrider its more hot rod but it still Lays Low (pun intended) LOL but


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that looks badass...if u put clear plastic u could use a red sharpie and make it look like blood is runnin down it... sharpie works good for colored window tint


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

kykustoms said:


> that looks badass...if u put clear plastic u could use a red sharpie and make it look like blood is runnin down it... sharpie works good for colored window tint


Or hobby lobby and Michaels both sell colored clear plastic by the sheet for pennies? lol Only thing is it doesn't come in BLue. Any other color and you're good! That's what these headlight covers are made out of!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Or hobby lobby and Michaels both sell colored clear plastic by the sheet for pennies? lol Only thing is it doesn't come in BLue. Any other color and you're good! That's what these headlight covers are made out of!


those look kick ass thanks for sharing.,


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Found these fenders in the spares box decided it needed fenders.........


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

all I can say is...WOW!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Surf Woody fenders + trailer=kool ass idea!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

made hinges for the lid of the coffin, i tried to make them like the hinges on the doors to the pickup but they didnt work so just went with a simple hinge, the long wires will be cut down when its painted and ready to go the extra length make it easier to work with right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

modifying the fenders now....................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's looking really good!!Keep going!!!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: HELLUVA TRUCK CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HARD IN THE PAINT :h5:


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

here is an Idea How about a Skull on the rear axel differencial??? I seen it on a Hot rod just a thought keep up the great work


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

jorhelj said:


> here is an Idea How about a Skull on the rear axel differencial??? I seen it on a Hot rod just a thought keep up the great work


That is a great idea, however the bed is gonna be so low and the rear end so far up in the bed might be way to hard to see unless its turned over, ill try it out thou, maybe look pretty wicked, thanks for the idea.
and thanks everyone else for your comments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Smoothing out the top of the casket to fill in the foam to clean it up.








made a silly putty copy of the detail around the edge of the casket because i have to lower the fenders to enable the lid to open up so needed to fill in the holes and just need to smooth that out now.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Caskets coming along sweet,Did you ever find a rigor motor skull shifter?On the taillights skulls,are you going to add red sprue or beads in the eye sockets?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Caskets coming along sweet,Did you ever find a rigor motor skull shifter?On the taillights skulls,are you going to add red sprue or beads in the eye sockets?


Yes i actually had a rigor motor in my hw collection, thank god as I have been to a few collector shops and no one had one, think i may make a few epoxy resin cast off of it using silly putty squish mold for future projects as that makes a hell of a shifter knob. Thanks for the tip, not sure bout the skull tailights yet.


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> That is a great idea, however the bed is gonna be so low and the rear end so far up in the bed might be way to hard to see unless its turned over, ill try it out thou, maybe look pretty wicked, thanks for the idea.
> and thanks everyone else for your comments.


No problem man I saw it and since you where going in Id figured I sugest it to you jsut would be just another detail here is a pic of a real one












Keep up the Good Work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man I just saw another kool idea for you!In the 70's MPC came out with a 70 Impala kit called the Bat Machine.It's super rare today,it is molded in glow in dark plastic,let me tell you the steering wheel in it would be perfect for this truck!It's a bone handle and if I ever found one I would cast!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

trying to finalize the trailer, got the frame glued to the casket and have to finish the sanding on the top and figure out whats going inside.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man I just saw another kool idea for you!In the 70's MPC came out with a 70 Impala kit called the Bat Machine.It's super rare today,it is molded in glow in dark plastic,let me tell you the steering wheel in it would be perfect for this truck!It's a bone handle and if I ever found one I would cast!


Good idea also the Elvira t bird (revell kit ive been known to be wrong before lol) has a chain steering wheel with a skull and cross bones in the midle


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

That would be a cool steering wheel


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't wait for this truck to be ready man you've done some creative work man i


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's looking too kool man,build it as you see it,you're killing it!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn man, you're still goin at it with this one... Lookin badass!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those fenders dont look bad at all... but some that match the trucks would pull it all together... i had an idea for it of using the 41 fenders and running boards and make the running boards a platform for the coffin then u could make the coffin dump so it can just back up eject the body and dip out haha


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

:worship:All the work you putting into this truck is just amazing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

bigkidd420 said:


> I can't wait for this truck to be ready man you've done some creative work man i


Thank you for your comment...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's looking too kool man,build it as you see it,you're killing it!!


;Thank you CemetaryAngel81


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Damn man, you're still goin at it with this one... Lookin badass!


thank you...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> those fenders dont look bad at all... but some that match the trucks would pull it all together... i had an idea for it of using the 41 fenders and running boards and make the running boards a platform for the coffin then u could make the coffin dump so it can just back up eject the body and dip out haha


Now your talking, i really dig that idea, as I agree the fenders are kinda choppy, and for the reason for cutting the fenders in two pieces in the first place was to clear the top of the coffin from hitting the fenders so it would open, i really not liking the current fender look i have a few other 41 chevy kits, gonna do some experimenting with your idea, thank you for the idea!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

817mexico601 said:


> :worship:All the work you putting into this truck is just amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Been moving and no time to work on this thing, still working on it now that the move is over and if you ever want to check it out on my website which i update first, you may see more updated pics there: http://modelsinc.yolasite.com/reapers-ride.php that way no guessing. I got just a little update for you here. 
Casket has the foam smoothed out and puttied and filled on the top of casket, almost ready for paint.
































adding some spider webbed photo etch detail to it now.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

also added some model rail road parts to front of casket.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thank you for your comment...


No problem man keep it up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Now your talking, i really dig that idea, as I agree the fenders are kinda choppy, and for the reason for cutting the fenders in two pieces in the first place was to clear the top of the coffin from hitting the fenders so it would open, i really not liking the current fender look i have a few other 41 chevy kits, gonna do some experimenting with your idea, thank you for the idea!!!


no prob man im really diggin this build cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it just keeps gettin crazier...love the webbing...where did it come from?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This just made my day,glad your still doing this,love the webbing ,I want try that one myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> it just keeps gettin crazier...love the webbing...where did it come from?


Ken Hamilton a long time diorama builder makes them, check out his site: http://wildharemodels.com/ and on the main page lower right click on the fotki button to look at the other items i found them under that.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks man i deff wanna get me some of that


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

So tight....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

steering wheel set up thought it needed a spider for the theme so did this detail master wheel.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> steering wheel set up thought it needed a spider for the theme so did this detail master wheel.


Crazy,looking even more wierd and badass!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that's Kool!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

almost done with the trailer got the 41 fenders to match the truck.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks a lot better IMO then the old ones I like it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that looks great.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You gotta be shittin me... A trailer to match?!? That's kick ass!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the comments, yes the trailer has even more amps and speakers in it as well.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Just a little update doing some final detail work to the engine and figured out how to hook trailer to truck:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

and im renaming it this build to Hell Train cause its been a hell of a build and it now has a trailer so Hell train.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So awesome,kool carbs,man!! Hellbound Train could be a badass name too lol.Great work , been a long time coming!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That's looking really good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass those fenders set the trailer off


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Sick work...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Straight Wicked looks more Hell Bound like Cemetary Angel said maybe even Hell Trained on some been there done that type shit, it is a badass build tho !!!k


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

got some paint on this thing trying to get it finished before the end of 2012.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

modelsinc1967 said:


> got some paint on this thing trying to get it finished before the end of 2012.


Damn them colors look good together.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good,man.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

those colors are outrageous!:thumbsup: can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

modelsinc1967 said:


> got some paint on this thing trying to get it finished before the end of 2012.


Oh shit! Oh SHit! It feels like I've been waiting years for this? lolz


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

lookin really great!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

got some engine work done but not much, still have to set up the generator pulley and generator, add the belts and various wires, I just machined an oil filter cap and attached it last night and added a weapon to the valve cover will add the pics tomorrow......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

sword on top of valve cover.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Engine looks evil,bro!Me likes!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> got some paint on this thing trying to get it finished before the end of 2012.


nice colors bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

got the skull carbs/aircleaners alcladed and attached almost done with engine.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keeps getting better!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Keeps getting better!


X 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments...
















pictures are not the best but all i have to do now is clear coat the top of the casket to seal in the decals and add the interior and fenders and the trailer will be done!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks for the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin sick!!,Epic build!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow thats lookin good man. Great job sofar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the comments, im determined to have this one done before winter. I can not look at it anymore in the state that it is in with parts everywhere, the time has come to finish it. The casket is gonna have upholstery in it that looks like diamond tuck, and a tv and other things. I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kick ass!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sikkk work bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks for the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all you need now is some jeepers creeper look'n character with it,this truck is damnedddddddd :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Almost done with the engine now, got the pulleys on and the plug wires, just need to add some more wiring and water hoses when its installed in the frame.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

dashboard is done and the bed is almost,thing is getting closer.......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> dashboard is done and the bed is almost,thing is getting closer.......


Awesome,man you can just taste the completion huh:worship:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Awesome,man you can just taste the completion huh:worship:


I can now, its amazing when you see it just around the corner but still a little ways


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

got some time off of work last night so worked on the interior of the casket, laid the button tuft on the floor now working on ideas for the sides...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I got the casket 90% now, almost done on this one. The colors are bland on these photos shot it at night, when i get some time will take it outside and take better pics..........
















Just have to add fenders and the severed heads on the tongue of the casket, and a bunch of bones in the casket, may add some more stuff, never know.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW WOW WWWOOOOWWWW Man you killin it with this build.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell Yeah,add them bones...A lot of imagination are originality here!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Awesome !


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Got the front cylinders in and just enough room.....
























in fact will have to plumb the drivers side out the back as the generator is right on top of it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting closer man,lots of mean detail there


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guy,,,
got the front calipers on and plumbed the front hydraulics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOVE IT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

almost done with this thing, did a quit mock up to see the over all look, not to bad i must say!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wicked!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Fuckin badass


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for the comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

​KILLER AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Shit! You finally finished it... Bet it feels good to have it done


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

that,s killing them bro nice work


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Badass, !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for the comments, its about 90% finished i have a ton of bones, weapons, and severed heads to put all over the bed and casket, and barbed wire and chains as well. Also installing chandelier type headlamps and taillamps on the truck.
this is a crappy pic but cut off the exhaust pipe and put a skull for the exhaust tip!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> thanks for the comments, its about 90% finished i have a ton of bones, weapons, and severed heads to put all over the bed and casket, and barbed wire and chains as well. Also installing chandelier type headlamps and taillamps on the truck.
> this is a crappy pic but cut off the exhaust pipe and put a skull for the exhaust tip!


Is that a skull bead,like in the tibetan skull bracelets? Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Is that a skull bead,like in the tibetan skull bracelets? Looks great:thumbsup:


it looks like it could be, i got them in a bead shop here in town called stone mountain, they came individually and fit the pipe perfect!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use those for shifters yours was a genius idea


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

cool ill try that out next time


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> thanks for the comments.


thats so bad ass!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> thanks for the comments.


Looks Badass...:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont like the decals, but everything eless I love. Over all it looks great.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

I agree, I don't like the decals.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

that thing is fuckin awsome its perfect


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, I am almost done here. I am going to change the hood, not liking the weapons holders on the sides, May just cut off the side doors and let the engine show. Gonna pick up another kit of the 41 pick up and try something new with the hood. 

Little update, i added the chains and skulls and vertebra and bones to the bed, a ton of bones to the trailer and inside the cab, also added lantern type headlights but mounted them to the front of the cab, thought they would look strange on the front of the truck and did not want to make it more strange than the front is with those two large decals, on the front.

The last things to add are all the weapons (a ton of painting to do to them) and a ton of weathered barbed wire made out of solder, then it will be complete and Ill move on to something new finally!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill admit,I dont really like the decals IMO they look like pinecar stickers,dont really flow with the build,but the accesories are perfect,and its still one of my favorite builds.I cant wait to see what new builds you have planned!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Ill admit,I dont really like the decals IMO they look like pinecar stickers,dont really flow with the build,but the accesories are perfect,and its still one of my favorite builds.I cant wait to see what new builds you have planned!


Thank you for the comments, i regret adding the decals now and can't get em off without redoing it, so its a lesson for me to not do it on the next ones. The next build that i have been planning on and working on is called Strippers Delight, I changed it from mans ruin, may go back to the name mans ruin, but i wanted to get the 1941 chevy finished totally before i start another detailed build. 

The strippers delight may be rated xxx for what I am going to do to the build, its a 1950 chevy towing a trailer and both on the truck and trailer will be stripper stages with the poles and all over the truck I am planning on gluing pics of strippers, and adult mag covers, just to name a few things thats planned. So will have to see how revealing the images are may just post the progress to that one on my website.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like a nother badass build the " stonework" on this 41 is awesome


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like that idea,all that matters that you like how it came out,fuck what me or anyone else says,you like it,it came out great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> Sounds like a nother badass build the " stonework" on this 41 is awesome


thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like that idea,all that matters that you like how it came out,fuck what me or anyone else says,you like it,it came out great!


thank you very much CemetaryAngel, thing is I value the input, helps me do better on future builds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

calling this one done now and on to the next themed build called strippers delight. Finished all the bones, weapons, and barbed wire, so before i go way to crazy adding more stuff calling this one done!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Crazy cool!! On to Strippers Delight!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that truck is nice. Love all that you did to it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE JOB ON THIS TRUCK! VERY DIFFERNT GOOD CRAFTMANSHIP! ITS ALL ABOUT THE HOBBY!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. It placed first place and best of show at the New Mexico State Fair in Sept.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

A very well-deserved win!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> A very well-deserved win!!


X 2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> X 2


:thumbsup:


----------

